# Tongue bite- what to do about it?



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg bit her tongue. It's right at a canine tooth, and I don't _think_ it's a full split even though it kind of looks that way. I really can't get a good enough look...

I'm guessing that there is really nothing to be done here other than let it heal on its own. What do you guys think?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I would just leave it. The tongue is usually pretty good about healing itself quickly. Whiskey has bitten his tongue several times during his bark/hold in schh training and it always heals within a day or two.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It should heal on its own.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys- that's what I figured. Never hurts to ask!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no blood, no worries? And there is no nerve damage that you can see? I'm surprised more dogs don't bite their tongues with all the tugging, fetching, frisbee they do. Karlo has a dent in his from his puppy teeth. 
Adds to his character!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> no blood, no worries? And there is no nerve damage that you can see?


I'm not exactly sure what you mean by this. Were you just joking? No, I don't think there's any nerve damage. That dent is pretty funny though!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, Aiden is a bleeder. First time I saw it I almost passed out! Lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If it was gushing blood, then of course I'd be concerned but a pinch...not much you can do. If there was swelling to the point of breathing issue, then of course I'd head to a vet way before it got to that point. Or if the dog couldn't control the tongue would concern me big time.

I wasn't joking, but then I tell my kids to "buck up" more than I should, too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotchya. Yeah, I really don't think it looks that bad, just wasn't sure of the proper protocol...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It should be fine, I had a Dobe one time and his canine went through his tongue. Lots of blood, but gave him some crushed ice and it almost stopped immediately.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My girl did the exact same at about 9m, lots of blood, it healed real fast. I didn't do anything to treat it.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I know human tongues heal real quickly...I'm sure dog tongues do too!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah not too much you can do about it. Kessy bites her tongue pretty regularly when we're herding...I think when she grips the sheep while panting her tongue gets caught in the middle. She drips blood for a few minutes but it always heals up without issue and doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My old dog used to bite her tongue all the time while playing frisbee... and believe me, a tongue bleeds like crazy. Being the tongue, there is really nothing you can put on it, so there's really nothing you can do. If it were a very long, severe tear I suppose a vet could suture it, but otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it. They tend to heal up very quickly.


----------



## jettsmom1961 (Aug 5, 2012)

My old shepherd (R.I.P. Chelsea) had somehow gotten a can lid when she was about 7 months old. It cut a nice little slit in her tongue, but other then some blood it healed quite quickly and she ended up with a little extra character .


----------

